# Was ist mein BMX Diamont Back wert?



## Haribo67 (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo an alle die reinschauen.
Ich habe ein altes Diamont Back seit 30 Jahren im Keller was nicht mehr so gut aussieht aber keine Macken oder Risse hat.
Würde gerne wissen was man da noch für bekommen kann.
Bei mir steht es nur rum deshalb würde ich es eventuell verkaufen. Habe leider nicht viel Ahnung davon, weiß nur das es früher sehr teuer war. 
Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen was es wert ist?
Habe auch noch ein paar Araja Felgen wo mir ein Händler mal sagte das es genau die nich so oft gibt.
Würde auch gerne wissen was die noch wert sind. leider sind die Lager nicht mehr vollständig aber im ganzen sind sie noch im guten Zustand.
Hänge mal Bilder an.
Würde mich freuen wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann.


----------

